# car storage



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Im planning on leaving my car in storage for 4 months.....what steps should I take to ensure that itll start when I get back?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

disconnect the battery or take it out of storage for 2-3 time a month and drive it around a little bit. 

that the only way i know


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah, it's usually the battery you'd have a problem with. But other then that, it should be fine. We have an old Plymouth Duster in our back yard that's been there for about 5 years now. Every year my dad takes a look at it, hooks up a battery and the thing has started every time.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

doesent the gasoline go bad or something?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Murph said:


> *doesent the gasoline go bad or something? *


Put in a bottle of gas stabilizer. Also you might consider putting the car on blocks to prevent the tires from getting flatspots.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

what if i just overinflate them somewhat?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

No dont over inflate them. THey might pressurize too much and pop. Also the pressure from the car will still push on them. Disconnect the battery. Remember to keep the car dry because moisture grows mold which is not good on the engine or the car paint. Make sure the running parts of your engine are kept lubricated because they will rust if you dont.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

for a long duration storage. 
fuel stabilzer so the gas does not go bad (the less gas the better)
jack the car up so the suspension does not compress and the tires do not get flat spots. put a protectant on all the internal leather plastic and vinal componets. dont use armor-all it has alchohol in it this will only dry these things out. use meguiers leather conditioner. 
the reason you disconnect and remove the battery is one so it does not discharge and leak thus coroding the mounting plate for the battery or cables. and if the car is exposed to the environment a good quality car cover will help protect the paint. just make sure its a good quality one that breaths so it wont mold.


----------

